# How long is a cat pregnant?



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

We found a stray and three weeks after we took her in we noticed she was developing quite the little belly. She could not be spayed right away as she was in such poor health. Over 6 months old and only 4.2 lbs.
We took her to the vet and he confirmed that she was pregnant. He said she was about 6 weeks along so all we could do was let her have the kittens even though its not the best choice for the mama. I said oh if shes 6 weeks then she has 3 more to go and he said yes. We took her back to the vet last week because she was not eating as good as she had been and she was only 7 weeks along. She ( Jitterbug ) checked out just fine. But this vet (there are 2 in the office we go to) said that cats are only pregnant for 8 weeks and she will have her kittens this week. I have been reading on the internet anything I can get my hands on. There is such a difference of opinion. So I thought I would bring it to the Forum and ask for help!!!!
This is the first time I have had a pregnant cat in 25 years. And you sure forget a lot.
All our other pets are spayed/neutered.
She has a bedroom all to herself with everything a kitty could want.
She also has neurological damage and has a head tilt. She tilts her head to the right and toward the ceiling. In the room we have her in there is nothing for her to get hurt on. We have a mattress right on the floor and there is nothing for her to jump up or off.
Hoping everything turns out great. Just don't know if I should expect kittens this week (week 8) or next week.
Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A cat is pregnant 60-70 days so you should expect kittens in about 3 weeks. If she hasn't given birth after 70 days you need to call the vet. Of course it's hard for you to tell exactly when 70 days have gone by since she's a stray but if they're not out after 3 weeks you should call the vet.

All mama cat need now is food (kitten food), a safe place to be (seems to have been taken care of allredy) and some love and affection. 

When about 60 days have gone by you should try and be with her around the clock since she then can give birth at any minute and you should be there when it happens in case something should go wrong and the vet is needed.

If you search the forum you'll find more practical advice, but you still have two weeks until it's time for kittens so you'll have enough time to search the web and look up facts in books.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Here ya go, its really useful:

http://homepages.tig.com.au/~coslinka/gestation1.htm


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you all so much. I loved the gestation table. That is so incredibly helpful!
I have been surfing the net trying to read everything. The biggest problem I run into is the conflicting information. It seems everyone has a different version.
Will keep reading and hoping for the best!
Thanks again.
Your time and help is extremely appreciated.


----------

